# state record brookie?



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

nah....just a big splake! 26 inches...10 pounds 2 ounces...


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope that went on the wall or back in the hole and not on the grill. Way too nice of a fish for the grill.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice catch! How thick was the ice?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice catch! How thick was the ice?


Ice was about 6 inches....the fish is probably going on the wall. It is almost identical in size to this one caught a couple years ago at a different spot:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice specimens there!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Beautiful !! Please don't ever do that to me again. I almost had a stroke.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful fish!!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

gorgeous fish


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was under the impression you guys didn't know how to catch big fish on a line....  :lol:


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

That there is a pretty fish.. nice 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful fish!


----------

